# HSS928CT (Canadian model)



## blue dragon (Mar 11, 2019)

Hey guys, I just purchased the HSS928CT as I could not find the electric start model in stock. Things I am looking to do is to 
1. rejet - Can you recommend the jet size?
2. double articulating chute - is this just the little arm that swaps over from the HSS1332ATD, or do I need the whole chute?
3. hour meter - Can this be one without the battery to power it?
4. heated hand grips.

I'm coming from a 12 year old MTD pro 30" with the 10.5 Tecumseh snowking engine.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

blue dragon said:


> 1. rejet - Can you recommend the jet size?


#92 - Here's the re-jetting video: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...onda-hss-carburetor-re-jetting-how-video.html


blue dragon said:


> 2. double articulating chute - is this just the little arm that swaps over from the HSS1332ATD, or do I need the whole chute?


 It's quite a few parts... See this post: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1605697-post2.html


blue dragon said:


> 3. hour meter - Can this be one without the battery to power it?


Quite a few of us are using this Tach/Hour Meter combo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/RacingPowe...518214?hash=item4d6b68e4c6:g:iqcAAOSwsZhcVlxC


blue dragon said:


> 4. heated hand grips.


Several of us have installed Oxford Heated Grips, but we're all using them on units with the battery: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...675-honda-hss1332atd-oxford-heated-grips.html


----------



## blue dragon (Mar 11, 2019)

Thanks, really appreciate the links to the posts.


----------



## blue dragon (Mar 11, 2019)

So for fellow Canucks, you cannot get the updated chute from Canada (either the articulating or non-articulating). Since I was doing the double articulating chute, I ordered the parts from Jacks Small Engines. they have it in stock and the shipping charges are the most reasonable. The rest of the parts including the #92 jet I ordered from boats.net

I still need to figure out how to do the oxford heated grips with the battery to connect to. I was mightily impressed that the blower cleared out the hardpacked snow that had been there all winter


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

blue dragon said:


> So for fellow Canucks, you cannot get the updated chute from Canada (either the articulating or non-articulating). Since I was doing the double articulating chute, I ordered the parts from Jacks Small Engines. they have it in stock and the shipping charges are the most reasonable. The rest of the parts including the #92 jet I ordered from boats.net
> 
> I still need to figure out how to do the oxford heated grips with the battery to connect to. I was mightily impressed that the blower cleared out the hardpacked snow that had been there all winter


I have a Canadian HS 928 I ordered a 92 jet to rejet the carb. I didnt check before ordering, Turns out my Canadian already had a 92 jet in it. The HSS models may be different. But dont be surprised if it has a 92 already in it.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Prime, for what its worth, this winter I installed a new to me, HS928 tractor unit on my HS724 bucket.....the few times I could load up the machine with the little snow we did have here in Kitchener area, I found the engine searching a little..... a #95 jet got rid of the problem as tested last week in the afternoon sun drenched sugary stuff I had left around. The Honda factory new carb had a 92 jet like you found.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

contender said:


> Prime, for what its worth, this winter I installed a new to me, HS928 tractor unit on my HS724 bucket.....the few times I could load up the machine with the little snow we did have here in Kitchener area, I found the engine searching a little..... a #95 jet got rid of the problem as tested last week in the afternoon sun drenched sugary stuff I had left around. The Honda factory new carb had a 92 jet like you found.


I opened it just a hair with a small bit, not sure the bit size but small, turned with my fingers, could hardly see a difference. When I fired it up I didnt care for the way the engine was running and I put back the 92 I dont have a real issue with performance. I was just experimenting to see if I could gain a little.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

blue dragon said:


> Hey guys, I just purchased the HSS928CT as I could not find the electric start model in stock. Things I am looking to do is to
> 1. rejet - Can you recommend the jet size?
> 2. double articulating chute - is this just the little arm that swaps over from the HSS1332ATD, or do I need the whole chute?
> 3. hour meter - Can this be one without the battery to power it?
> ...


You might not have to "Re-Jet" your Canadian model, they don't have to meet the USA emissions so they can be run a little bit richer to begin with. They may already have the bigger jet in it from the factory. Check with an authorized Honda dealer to see if it already has a bigger jet than the USA models. You don't want to "Over-Jet" it, you will cause unwanted operating problems, poor power and performance and bad fuel economy, you will be using too much fuel to get the job done by running it over rich, which could cause hard starting problems and black smoke coming out the exhaust.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> #92 - Here's the re-jetting video: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...onda-hss-carburetor-re-jetting-how-video.html
> It's quite a few parts... See this post: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1605697-post2.html
> 
> Quite a few of us are using this Tach/Hour Meter combo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/RacingPowe...518214?hash=item4d6b68e4c6:g:iqcAAOSwsZhcVlxC
> ...


 @tabora ....+4.

you are one of the 'go to" people for honda questions. thank you.

would be happy to have you visit our facebook group Honda Snowblower Enthusiasts. always looking for new honda people to help out our members.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

ST1100A said:


> You might not have to "Re-Jet" your Canadian model, they don't have to meet the USA emissions so they can be run a little bit richer to begin with. They may already have the bigger jet in it from the factory. Check with an authorized Honda dealer to see if it already has a bigger jet than the USA models. You don't want to "Over-Jet" it, you will cause unwanted operating problems, poor power and performance and bad fuel economy, you will be using too much fuel to get the job done by running it over rich, which could cause hard starting problems and black smoke coming out the exhaust.


Surprisingly, HSS models are jetted the same GLOBALLY. We have had a couple people from other countries provide their factory jet size and it’s identical to US models.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> @*tabora* ....+4.
> 
> you are one of the 'go to" people for honda questions. thank you.
> 
> would be happy to have you visit our facebook group Honda Snowblower Enthusiasts. always looking for new honda people to help out our members.


I'm already there! A few weeks now...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> I'm already there! A few weeks now...


thank you . we need you.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

drmerdp said:


> Surprisingly, HSS models are jetted the same GLOBALLY. We have had a couple people from other countries provide their factory jet size and it’s identical to US models.


That is good to know. The USA is pushing their Emissions gimmick globally now. I know back in the 90's in the USA there were different standards for different states, California being the biggest, and some in New Jersey, then it spread thru the rest of the country. Now they put a modified water mixture that they call "Ethanol" in gasoline, and it causes more greenhouse gasses than plain old gasoline. It causes a major increase in carbon dioxide than what the non ethanol gas creates. The carbon monoxide has decreased just a fraction but nitric oxide has also increased dramatically with ethanol in the gasoline by raising the combustion chamber temps due to the lean burn caused by today's emission requirements, and fuel mileage has decreased significantly, plus all the diesel fuel that it takes to produce the corn to make it, and the fuel used to produce and refine it. We aren't saving any fuel by the use of ethanol in our gasoline, we are using more than ever now because of it, but our government won't tell us that because it is the truth.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

drmerdp said:


> Surprisingly, HSS models are jetted the same GLOBALLY. We have had a couple people from other countries provide their factory jet size and it’s identical to US models.


I checked my HSS928 canadian this morning and it has an 85 jet in it from factory. This is the early HSS model in Canada They are pretty much identical to the HS with an HSS designation.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

One of the differences with the HSS model was the steering control they built into it so people didn't have to manhandle them to turn them.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Prime, you say a early Canadian HSS model, can I assume it has white track sprockets and no turning levers( bicycle brake levers) If so, can you post a pic of it, lots on here I don't think have seen one.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

contender said:


> Prime, you say a early Canadian HSS model, can I assume it has white track sprockets and no turning levers( bicycle brake levers) If so, can you post a pic of it, lots on here I don't think have seen one.


That is correct. No turn levers, white sprockets, I have a hs 928 and they are the same other than my old HS is electric chute and starter 12v. variable height adjust, but thats been standard up here for along time. It still had the round headlight but I switched to led. I can find a pic at this time and I just put them at the back of the shop and rotated my mowing equipment to the front, so a pic isnt possible right now. Only real difference is the HSS sticker on the bucket. I will check in my photos and see if I can find a pic.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Prime, thanks for the update. Don't worry about a pic, at this time, but you know, we are going to get one last big dump........now that you got the mowing stuff available... I did the same thing here in Ontario, late march, I think 78.... worst my driveway has been, Apr 05-06... I blow with a HS928 tractor with a 24" auger bucket attached, in the on board 12 volt version you also have, jetted with a #95....


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

contender said:


> Prime, thanks for the update. Don't worry about a pic, at this time, but you know, we are going to get one last big dump........now that you got the mowing stuff available... I did the same thing here in Ontario, late march, I think 78.... worst my driveway has been, Apr 05-06... I blow with a HS928 tractor with a 24" auger bucket attached, in the on board 12 volt version you also have, jetted with a #95....


I havent fully summerized yet. I can have it out in 1/2 hr. Normally our major snow would be done now. We may get another storm this is an unusually cold season here in Nova Scotia. 4 years ago we had 40cm with extreme wind at the end of March.Got taken by surprise with that one. Had been into spring work for awhile, had the winter wheels already off the 4x4. Biggest storm of the winter. It was a very tough snow to deal with. Kind of pellety and hard pack,you could walk on top of it, a real challenge with a snowblower and I was doing 20 yards that year. Got them thou, only had to get a front end loader for one of them. 6 ft retaining walls on each side, level full 40 ft long. Next day it went double digit temps, rain and fog. It was completely gone in three days and back to spring work within a week. It can and does happen


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

Hope it happens where I am. Got my HSS928A-ATD last month and it has not snowed since.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Mic , I kinda wouldn't mind a blast myself, I need a retest of my up powered HS924 that's also been up jetted....

Prime , the late storm conditions, sound like what we had in the April storm of 78 ish....

The up powered HS1128, that I sold to a guy, who drove 5 hours one way to pickup, a couple weeks ago, apparently has been impressing him in the Sudbury area where there is still lots of snow.

BTW, both are shown in my Garage...


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

michaelnel said:


> Hope it happens where I am. Got my HSS928A-ATD last month and it has not snowed since.


Isn't that always the way. When I bought my first snowblower, an Ariens 7/24, big bucks for me at the time, and I wanted to try it out so bad. Didn't see a single snowflake for four years!:smile2:

Hope you have better luck and don't have to wait quite that long.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

michaelnel said:


> Hope it happens where I am. Got my HSS928A-ATD last month and it has not snowed since.


Summer version of this curse: a couple of years ago I rebuild my 25 year old Craftsman lawn mower knowing I could get more out of it. Worked perfectly. Then my wife said she had had enough of pull starts. So I drove to Red Deer from Calgary and bought a Honda electric start self propelled model in late spring.

Then it snowed.


----------



## blue dragon (Mar 11, 2019)

I'm a bit torn, I want to play some more with the 928, but I got new PWCs so I am itching for summer to come


----------



## blue dragon (Mar 11, 2019)

Prime said:


> I have a Canadian HS 928 I ordered a 92 jet to rejet the carb. I didnt check before ordering, Turns out my Canadian already had a 92 jet in it. The HSS models may be different. But dont be surprised if it has a 92 already in it.


 So I rejetted my HSS928 to a #92. The original jet is #85









I also added edging to protect the bucket. I'm waiting for my armour skids to come in since my driveway at the cottage is gravel.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

blue dragon said:


> So I rejetted my HSS928 to a #92. The original jet is #85
> View attachment 155401
> 
> 
> ...


when you install the skids can you post a pic ? do you have to get your own hardware ?


----------



## blue dragon (Mar 11, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> when you install the skids can you post a pic ? do you have to get your own hardware ?


 There's a clear picture on their site


pro-hon-2425-c | Snow Blower Skids


----------



## blue dragon (Mar 11, 2019)

Well, I just bought a used HSS724CTD for my home. I have to say used Honda models in good condition in the greater toronto hold their value and still go quickly


----------



## kidastra (Jun 18, 2019)

blue dragon said:


> Well, I just bought a used HSS724CTD for my home. I have to say used Honda models in good condition in the greater toronto hold their value and still go quickly


did you buy that from a guy named Joe in St. Catherines, Ontario?


----------



## blue dragon (Mar 11, 2019)

I did , were you the one he told me was willing to drive from Quebec to Niagara on the lake for it?


----------



## kidastra (Jun 18, 2019)

blue dragon said:


> I did , were you the one he told me was willing to drive from Quebec to Niagara on the lake for it?


i am lol, how much did you pay? Joe didn't want to wait till the weekend for me


----------



## blue dragon (Mar 11, 2019)

kidastra said:


> i am lol, how much did you pay? Joe didn't want to wait till the weekend for me


Sent you detail via PM. I had my buddy in Niagara leave him a deposit until I could make it down there. I also forgot to update this thread, I did do the updated chute on my HSS928

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1664593-post385.html


----------



## kidastra (Jun 18, 2019)

small world


----------



## blue dragon (Mar 11, 2019)

tabora said:


> Several of us have installed Oxford Heated Grips, but we're all using them on units with the battery: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...675-honda-hss1332atd-oxford-heated-grips.html


Anyone install the heated grips on a HSS724? Is the alternator large enough to power the grips?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

blue dragon said:


> Anyone install the heated grips on a HSS724? Is the alternator large enough to power the grips?


Again, as long as you have an onboard battery connected to the alternator's charging circuit, you should be OK. You'll also want to have a Optimate or similar charger to recharge the battery and maintain it when not in use. The alternator by itself is probably not sufficient.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

The alternator stator on them puts out A.C. current at only a few amps to run the headlight and some built with an on-board battery also have diodes to rectify some Ac to DC current to charge the battery, and it is a very low output for the battery charging. Sometimes in the area of 5 amp AC for lighting and 2amp DC for battery charging.
Heated handgrips will draw more current under a full load than to have enough current left over to safely recharge the battery if they are drawing DC current. If they use AC current, it will only affect the headlight operation if it is an incandescent type bulb, an LED light should be ok depending on how it is wired.
Do what Tabora suggested and keep the battery on a "Maintainer" when not in use, to keep the battery charge up to snuff.


----------



## kidastra (Jun 18, 2019)

I think if I understand correctly, was is it possible to install heated grips on a model that does not have the electric start ie. no battery
with all the AC talk I would assume no


----------



## blue dragon (Mar 11, 2019)

kidastra said:


> I think if I understand correctly, was is it possible to install heated grips on a model that does not have the electric start ie. no battery
> with all the AC talk I would assume no


I don't think anyone has done that yet. Its all been models with the battery as that is the power source for the grips


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

I would check with Honda to see if the heated grips were offered as an option for the model you are working with. If they were, then you should be ok with installing them.
But you have to watch out because aftermarket grips may require more current than the grips Honda has, and they might not work.
If Honda did not offer them as an option, they don't think they will work properly as an aftermarket installation because of power output on your machine.
But I'm sure you could come up with something somehow to make them work.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ST1100A said:


> I would check with Honda to see if the heated grips were offered as an option for the model you are working with. If they were, then you should be ok with installing them.
> But you have to watch out because aftermarket grips may require more current than the grips Honda has, and they might not work.
> If Honda did not offer them as an option, they don't think they will work properly as an aftermarket installation because of power output on your machine.
> But I'm sure you could come up with something somehow to make them work.


Honda does not offer heated grips. That's why we're all using the Oxford Heated Grips.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Honda heated hand grips Honda part # 08T50-EWA-100 . They are only about $200 - $250 for a kit. You may have to do a little bit of modifications to them, but they will hook into the power outlet for the light.
For that price, I would go with the cheap Oxford grips.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ST1100A said:


> Honda heated hand grips Honda part # 08T50-EWA-100 . They are only about $200 - $250 for a kit. You may have to do a little bit of modifications to them, but they will hook into the power outlet for the light.
> For that price, I would go with the cheap Oxford grips.


Those are meant for the Honda Shadow Aero motorcycle that has a SERIOUS stator = 390W at 5,000 rpm. They draw 40W+.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

tabora said:


> Those are meant for the Honda Shadow Aero motorcycle that has a SERIOUS stator = 390W at 5,000 rpm. They draw 40W+.


Yes, they are meant for anything that used the 1 inch handle pipe. If you had a different sized pipe, you had to modify them by taking the "Core" or heat element out of them and wrapping it around the handle pipe, tape it fast, then install a grip over them. It was a bit of extra work, but they worked.
There is also another part number I didn't list, that was for the 7/8" pipe.
Most of the Stator's would put out at least 50+ watts at full speed for the lighting, so they would power the grips, but it would cut some from an incandescent light. That's were you would want to used an LED light to replace the incandescent if that is what you have. If you already have the LED, you shouldn't have a problem.
Most of your incandescent lights were either a 35 or 50 watt bulb. A lot of those stators were designed for applications that used more than one bulb, so they may put out over 100 watts to be safe. They didn't put out high amperage because they weren't set up for a heavy load, they just wanted to get the work done with the wattage.
I remember Honda never rated their motorcycle stators on wattage, they always rated them on amperage, you had to check a magazine listing for those figures unless you had a "Watt Meter" and a "Dummy Load" to do the "Peak Output" test on to get the reading.
I used to have a "Load Bank Tester" made by "Sotcher" to do the variable load tests with, I could see the voltage, frequency and amperage readings, but they did not have wattage readings on them, you set up a separate meter for that. That Load Tester tool was an expensive tool we used for generator output testing.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ST1100A said:


> Yes, they are meant for anything that used the 1 inch handle pipe.


 Not sure where you're going with this... My point is that they draw WAY more than the HSS stators put out, so less likely to be more appropriate than the Oxford grips.

E start models have a 3-winding coil: battery charge, worklamp, and chute motors. Recoil-only models have a 2 winding coil: worklamp and chute motors. 

(1) The Motor Coil, used to run the chute motors, generates 9V / 11A @ 3,350 rpm. 
(2) The Charge Coil, used to charge the battery, generates 12V / 0.8A @ 3,000 rpm.
(3) The Lamp Coil, used to fire the LED worklamp, generates 11.5V / 0.36A @ 1950 rpm (and then goes up from there....don't have an exact spec for rated engine speed).


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

tabora said:


> Not sure where you're going with this... My point is that they draw WAY more than the HSS stators put out, so less likely to be more appropriate than the Oxford grips.
> 
> E start models have a 3-winding coil: battery charge, worklamp, and chute motors. Recoil-only models have a 2 winding coil: worklamp and chute motors.
> 
> ...


Good info you posted there. You figure a lot of people just have the two post stator, and many with just the single post with the older models that are reading these posts.
The stator will put out more than what they list, that is the rated output. But you don't want to overload them too much or you will burn them out, either the windings or the wiring.
The Oxford grips draw about the same as any motorcycle heated grip does, just the motorcycle has a much higher stator output for a greater load put on it with all the extra lighting, accessories and bigger battery.
Back in the day, Honda always "Under-rated" their products, giving a safety measure so people wouldn't over load their stuff too much. They did that with their portable generators, I.E. a 5000 watt generator could put out almost 7000 watts for about 30 seconds safely.
You would want to wire the heated grips to whatever post puts out the highest amperage because of the load they would draw, but if they are rated at 12v and the highest amp output is at 9v, I dont think you want to wire in there. Low voltage will burn something out faster than high voltage can, meaning the grips.
I would think to wire it in the charge output if you have that model, and do what you stated earlier and keep the battery on a charge-maintainer when not in use.
If you have an older model with incandescent lights, I would probably just hook it to the lighting post. A lot of that output is AC current, but that would still work on the grips causing them to heat up.
What do you think? I never use heated grips, I just have warm gloves and all the moving around I do, my hands dont get cold.


----------



## blue dragon (Mar 11, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> when you install the skids can you post a pic ? do you have to get your own hardware ?


Here is a picture with the armour skids, since I am up at the cottage. You do have to supply your own hardware. 

For the guys running a setup for gravel, how high do you have your scraper bar? Would the 1/2" height that I have mine set to be sufficient to not pick up all the gravel and fling it?


----------



## blue dragon (Mar 11, 2019)

I also added another Honda at home , its a leftover 2018 HRX217. The 2019 got an upgraded engine, so they were willing to deal on this one to clear it out.
I gotta add the skids to the HSS724CTD this weekend.


----------



## blue dragon (Mar 11, 2019)

Well I scored a set of Oxford heated grips 25mm/1" for $40 CAD from Ebay. Will attempt the retro following John Franco's guide


----------



## blue dragon (Mar 11, 2019)

Heated grips are installed. The controller does go into battery saving mode after a couple of minutes.

I’ll buy the larger battery for the HSS1332ATD. I’ve found that you can disable the battery saving mode by pressing the + and - buttons together for 5 seconds. The green light being on means battery saving mode is enabled, off is disabled.

Looking forward to not having cold hands this winter. Also installed the poly skids since this will not be used on gravel like my HSS928CT. A liberal spray down with fluid film and some protective edging for the bucket are planned before the next snow falls.


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

Nice, looks good! Wonder if anyone makes a heated grip for 24v so I can put a set on my HSM1336i, would be nice to have that option. Guess could go with heated gloves but I’d much prefer heated grips, then can wear thinner gloves that’s I prefer when running levers.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

71Dragtruck said:


> Wonder if anyone makes a heated grip for 24v so I can put a set on my HSM1336i, would be nice to have that option.


You just wire the grips directly to ONE of your 38B19R batteries; then you'll have 12V.


----------



## blue dragon (Mar 11, 2019)

Why not install a voltage divider and you'd have 12V to run this? Are you batteries 12V or 24V on the hybrid


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

tabora said:


> You just wire the grips directly to ONE of your 38B19R batteries; then you'll have 12V.


Yeah I guess I was having a brain fart thinking 24v and it having a 24v charging system and not thinking I can just grab 12v off one battery, was thinking the alternator would still give me 24v as all the electronics on it including the headlight is 24. 



blue dragon said:


> Why not install a voltage divider and you'd have 12V to run this? Are you batteries 12V or 24V on the hybrid


It has 2 x 12v batteries on it.


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

blue dragon said:


> Well I scored a set of Oxford heated grips 25mm/1" for $40 CAD from Ebay. Will attempt the retro following John Franco's guide


Do you know the part number? Or if you could PM a link that would be great, I’d like to pick up a pair, thanks.



*Edit, I think I found them on eBay, made an offer and picked up a set too.*


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

71Dragtruck said:


> Do you know the part number?


The correct model for 1" / 25mm handlebars is _Oxford Heated Grips EL801Z._ Hopefully you got the correct ones. I paid $20.50USD plus shipping for mine.


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

I’m in Canada and was a eBay Canada seller so $40 CAD plus shipping, he gave a Kimpex part number that cross references to EL800Z, all the specs I see are same as the 801, cruiser premium heated grips for 1” / 25mm bar, intelligent dash mount control, pics look the same? 

*Edit, From what I can see is the 801 is a version 2, so not sure what changes were made.*


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Watch out, if they are for a motorcycle you have 2 different sizes for 1 inch handle bars. The left side is 1 inch, the right side is larger because of the throttle pipe that turns and moves the throttle cable, so if you get a set for a motorcycle, one grip will fit, the other will be a little bit too large and fit too loosely unless you wrap a bunch of tape to the handlebar to make up for it. But if you do that, you will have problems because the heat from the grip will loosen up the glue on the tape and they can slide off.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ST1100A said:


> Watch out, if they are for a motorcycle you have 2 different sizes for 1 inch handle bars. The left side is 1 inch, the right side is larger because of the throttle pipe that turns and moves the throttle cable, so if you get a set for a motorcycle, one grip will fit, the other will be a little bit too large and fit too loosely unless you wrap a bunch of tape to the handlebar to make up for it.


That is not the case with the Oxford grips. They come with an insert for the "throttle" grip to make its inner diameter the same as the other one.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

tabora said:


> That is not the case with the Oxford grips. They come with an insert for the "throttle" grip to make its inner diameter the same as the other one.


Ok that's good, when I saw "Cruiser type" I knew they were motorcycle and he would have a problem. If they come with the insert then he wont have a problem.
Tab, I sent you a PM, I don't know if you got it. I have some pictures I want to send you but I don't know how to do it on here.


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

Well got my grips, they are the correct ones, but apon further investigation the extra thickness looks as if it will prevent full movement of the directional proportional steering levers that is needed to turn on the spot, hopefully there is a way to adjust the actuators and I can make them work.


----------



## blue dragon (Mar 11, 2019)

I didn't have any issues with the directional levers, I did have to trim the grips similar to John Franco so that the drive and auger engagement levers could sit flush when squeezed


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

My machine is a HSM1336i Hybrid, levers a completely different, to get full on the spot turning the levers have to be pretty much depressed enough to touch the stock grips, so will have to see if I can adjust this, it doesn't have cables the levers run proportional controllers.


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

Here are pictures of the controls, you can see in the second one the square metal bar coming off the lever that moves the white plastic arm attached to the controller.


----------



## blue dragon (Mar 11, 2019)

You are right, its a completely different design


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

Well grips aren’t a quick install for the HSM1336i, going to leave it be for this year and revisit it in the summer, will likely have to heat the levers and bend them a bit to make it work, not going to mess with it right now as if I break a lever I want time to order one in while I’ll not using the machine. 

On a side note, a piece of equipment I fined that is a must for me is heated snowmobile goggles for blowing snow, I have a set and always wear them now when blowing snow on days when the wind isn’t my friend and getting lots of blowback.


----------



## blue dragon (Mar 11, 2019)

Had our first dump in Toronto yesterday, heated handles worked great, although my right hand was mostly away from the handle, controlling the speed and chute direction.

The HSS724 had no problem with the EOD mess either, just coudn't go at full speed. Will test out the HSS928 this weekend


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

blue dragon said:


> The HSS724 had no problem with the EOD mess either, just couldn't go at full speed. Will test out the HSS928 this weekend


We don't use as much salt as you do down east--our mix has more gravel in it than yours I think. But we get a lot of freeze-thaw cycles from the Chinook winds that turn EOD into cement. My HSS724 (no jet, chute or impeller modes yet) eats through it easy. But like you said, you can't go full speed. 

Still happy with my stock machine after 3 years. I love to see those tracks climb over the EOD hills. But will do the impeller mode eventually.


----------



## Ronster1332 (Nov 12, 2019)

CalgaryPT said:


> We don't use as much salt as you do down east--our mix has more gravel in it than yours I think. But we get a lot of freeze-thaw cycles from the Chinook winds that turn EOD into cement. My HSS724 (no jet, chute or impeller modes yet) eats through it easy. But like you said, you can't go full speed.
> 
> Still happy with my stock machine after 3 years. I love to see those tracks climb over the EOD hills. But will do the impeller mode eventually.


Lived in Wpg., Edmonton, and Regina and never was able to blow “full speed”. Frankly, I don’t understand what the allure is. My dad taught me to blow snow in the ‘70’s with some old junky blower and all he ever told me was to listen to/watch the machine...if it bogged, slow down. Simple.


----------



## blue dragon (Mar 11, 2019)

Well I got a chance to try out my 928. There wasn't much snow, but still enough to see how well it throws. I got to test out the new chute and the #92 jet, but more importantly, how well the Armor skids handled the gravel. The bucket and auger / impeller also had a liberal coating of fluid film


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Ronster1332 said:


> Lived in Wpg., Edmonton, and Regina and never was able to blow “full speed”. Frankly, I don’t understand what the allure is. My dad taught me to blow snow in the ‘70’s with some old junky blower and all he ever told me was to listen to/watch the machine...if it bogged, slow down. Simple.



You are dead right about "full speed." I never understood it either. I was taught on a Craftsman Driftbreaker 3 stage when I was 10 yrs old. I got an old one w/o a muffler and got paid to do the hockey rinks in Calgary. Way too much fun for a 10 year old. And like you, the old guys taught me to listen to the machine. Great life lesson really.


----------



## Munshaw (Oct 6, 2019)

71Dragtruck said:


> Well grips aren’t a quick install for the HSM1336i, going to leave it be for this year and revisit it in the summer, will likely have to heat the levers and bend them a bit to make it work, not going to mess with it right now as if I break a lever I want time to order one in while I’ll not using the machine.
> 
> On a side note, a piece of equipment I fined that is a must for me is heated snowmobile goggles for blowing snow, I have a set and always wear them now when blowing snow on days when the wind isn’t my friend and getting lots of blowback.



A parts dealer convinced me to try the heated grips route with some yamaha grips (thin rubbery/plastic similar to our OEM ones) with the thin heat pad elements run underneath. Ran it through a relay and switch to one of the 12v batteries... turned it on and left the garage for a few minutes. Came back and both grips were MELTED onto the floor lol. I gave up on heated grips too, although this route will work for you as long as you can find ones that won't melt! No issues with clearance for the handles as they retain their original OEM dimensions more or less.


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

Munshaw said:


> A parts dealer convinced me to try the heated grips route with some yamaha grips (thin rubbery/plastic similar to our OEM ones) with the thin heat pad elements run underneath. Ran it through a relay and switch to one of the 12v batteries... turned it on and left the garage for a few minutes. Came back and both grips were MELTED onto the floor lol. I gave up on heated grips too, although this route will work for you as long as you can find ones that won't melt! No issues with clearance for the handles as they retain their original OEM dimensions more or less.


Well you have to admit your hands would not have been cold LOL.

I might just scrap the idea and if need be just get some heated gloves, in theory if the grips I have work on my machine without melting, I now have a service manual and with a series of handle and lever movements the zero and max points of all the drive by wire sensors can be reprogrammed. Now do I want to go through the long sequence and try this, that I have not decided, besides heated I do like the feel of the thicker grips, but likely better off leaving well enough alone.

Also for anyone doing grips, removal tip (use to do it with motorbike grips) warm up the old grip, use a air compressor and blow gun nozzle, get it under the edge of the grip, blow all around to loosen the glue and then while blowing into the grip pull it off the bar.


----------



## John445 (May 28, 2017)

Another option I found helpful was just to purchase battery operated gloves, they are rechargeable, they are adjustable, and they warm the entire hand as opposed to just the palm when using heated grips on the snowblower


----------



## blue dragon (Mar 11, 2019)

Well I just sold my HSS724CTD yesterday, plan is to move the HSS928CT home and pick up a HSS1332CTD for big snow duties. Problem is finding one now


----------

